# Where would be the best place to sell this.



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

I make these benches and I was just wondering where these would sell the best. I make them out of pine then I stain them in a maple, oak, pine, or I just leave them natural. Then I put two coats of polyurithane on them. So I was seeing if you guys had a idea where these would sell good at. Here is a couple of pictures of it.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

You need to find a consignment shop.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

craigslist.com


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

Tim you read my mind. I just got done putting a listing on craigslist. And rich I will look into putting it in consignment shops to. That was a good idea I forgot about that.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

I have found, in consignment shops, you have a hard time making any money on your item. However, I would imagine that there are some where you could put it up for enough.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

What's the price? The price that you are selling at will impact where you can sell them.

My experience is that people on Craigslist are looking for low cost items. So if your prices are worthy of your craftsmanship, you may not find many buyers there. Consignment shop may or may not work. If your ideal customer profile, visits them it may work.

You will need to advertise and market where your potential customers are at. Not knowing the ins and outs of your location, I cannot help you with that. The most important thing is to research to find who will buy your benches and market to them.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I've seen a lot of stuff sold at roadside stands all the time. They seem to get quite a flow of customers depending where your located. Consignment shops is usually a losing proposition for most crafters. Another idea would be to post at grocery store bulletin boards with tear off strips with a phone number to call. You'd be surprised at the things people sell from them. Another plus is it cuts down shipping cost, as I don't think you want to ship these benches. Some local market papers have free papers they circulate and have reasonable ad fees to advertise in. Don't know if the local free cycle sites have a for sale section, like craigslist free section. Anyway just some ideas to toss around.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I never have but I've seen people mass produce stuff like this for those 'paint it yourself' shops that sell lots of unfinished furniture.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't think you should sell them at all…..........you should leave them at my house. j/k They turned out really nice. What joinery method are you using? 
We have consignment shops and flea markets around. I've seen a fellow who lives on a main street with plenty of traffic leave large projects in his yard with a sign. Some newspapers offer free ads.
See if any of your local stores would let you hang a flyer in the window. Grocery stores have a bulletin board where folks can post for free.


----------

